# Japanese designer creates giant zipper boat to make it look like he's opening the water



## Paco Dennis (Aug 6, 2021)

Posted by
u/nikunja_5









> Zipper Boat


----------



## Gaer (Aug 6, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Devi (Aug 6, 2021)

It's terribly clever.


----------

